# Myth Of Big Marijuana - Why Corporations Arent Taking Over The Weed Business



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2016)

From thedailycaller.com

Myth Of Big Marijuana - Why Corporations Arent Taking Over The Weed Business 








Guy Bentley Reporter
Fears that giant corporations will take over Americas burgeoning marijuana industry are massively overblown, according to a report by the Brookings Institution.

As more states legalize marijuana and businesses and entrepreneurs look to capitalize on the drugs legal status, marijuana opponents are voicing concerns the substance could morph into the next big tobacco.

Talk of big marijuana has made it into headlines and opinion pieces as skeptics fear the rise of a new corporate lobby pursuing profits above all else and manipulating the political process.

But according to scholars at Brookings, these fears have little basis in reality and theres no sign of so-called big marijuana on the horizon. A report titled Worry about bad marijuana-not Big Marijuana, by John Hudak and Jonathan Rauch makes the case against this kind of alarmism.

As businesses become established in the marijuana sector, the industry will remain highly diverse even if big corporations do eventually emerge, according to the paper.

The Big Marijuana rubric is more misleading than helpful as a guide to policy because it oversimplifies and stereotypes what is, in reality, a continuum of business scales and structures, say Brookings scholars. Regulators and politicians are informed by the countrys experience with big tobacco and are eager to ensure its not replicated with marijuana.

Marijuana products and businesses are also likely to experience an intense degree of scrutiny thanks to their novelty and decades of criminalization.

As a consequence, the marijuana business is highly unlikely to resemble anything close to the big tobacco giants during their heyday. A more realistic model is the alcohol market, where regulations are mostly state-based and combine mandatory and voluntary measures to ensure industry standards are upheld.

This model of regulation has proven successful over time and hasnt crushed competition in the industry. Not only will small businesses flourish in future marijuana markets, but the emergence of some corporations in the sector will likely benefit consumers.

Corporatization, though not without its hazards, has considerable upsides. It brings advantages in terms of public accountability and regulatory compliance, product safety and reliability, market stability, and business professionalism, say Brookings scholars.

Policy should concern itself with harmful practices, not with industry structure, and it should begin with a presumption of neutrality on issues of corporate size and market structure. Attempts to block corporatization are likely to backfire or fail. For policymakers, the concern should be bad marijuana, not big marijuana.







http://dailycaller.com/2016/06/19/myth-of-big-marijuana-why-corporations-arent-taking-over-the-weed-business/​


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2016)

What a crock of crap,,,big Corporations will always get involved in a Drug like Marijuana because it has so much potential for making Big Money. Hide and watch RJ Reynolds.


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2016)

I smell a smoke screen !-- What's the cost to buy into the dispensary business in California or Colorado ? -- Kinda rules out a mom and pop dispensary! -- Or Keef's beachside Cannacafe / weed store !--


----------



## umbra (Jun 21, 2016)

Monsanto applying for a patent was the first sign that Big Business is getting into the cannabis industry and in a big way. The Senate has been addressing the banking issues for  the legal recreational market and in doing so they are also addressing Big Business fears about asset forfeiture and seizure. Here in the Central Valley in California, Big AG is partnering with existing growers and in doing so, limits their liabilities. This is already happening. Once recreational cannabis is put on the ballot in Cali this Nov, if it wins approval, will be the necessary corner stone for the entire West Coast of America being legal


----------



## Keef (Jun 21, 2016)

So who's  gonna buy me that beachside Weed Store ?----  Just a little coffee shop with a selection of the finest weed !-- A couple hookahs ! -- Just like they do in Holland !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2016)

umbra said:


> Monsanto applying for a patent was the first sign that Big Business is getting into the cannabis industry and in a big way. The Senate has been addressing the banking issues for  the legal recreational market and in doing so they are also addressing Big Business fears about asset forfeiture and seizure. Here in the Central Valley in California, Big AG is partnering with existing growers and in doing so, limits their liabilities. This is already happening. Once recreational cannabis is put on the ballot in Cali this Nov, if it wins approval, will be the necessary corner stone for the entire West Coast of America being legal


Exactly...........
Course,,I don't give a crap,,cause if they sale Dank,,Good clean Dank for a good price I will purchase it if I ain't growing. LOL


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 22, 2016)

They are wrong...it's already here. Here is an event I went to yesterday. Everyone looking to the national market.

http://www.cannabisbusinesssummit.com/oakland-2016/


----------



## Keef (Jun 22, 2016)

NCH -- Tell Norml and all of them !-- Keef be down in South Texas waiting for them !--- I been busy too !-- but I could use a little less of this draconian justice !--- Tell them come on down and Keef make them a little something !-- Maybe ?


----------



## Keef (Jun 23, 2016)

I gotta quit getting so high and letting my mouth writing checks my a** can't cash !-- yet !


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 23, 2016)

Not to offend but I didn't recognize any national names on the exhibitor list (other than Boveda). They all still look like local Cali companies.

I was expecting to see RJ Reynolds, Green Giant, Monsanto, etc. When I see those companies as exhibitors, we'll know it's big time, then.

NCH has already mentioned that the big guys are involved but they don't seem to be marketing yet. I guess they're laying the groundwork now to use later.

Pretty neat, anyway, to see the market growing like this. I never really had much urge to start another business after I sold my last one in 2003 but I must admit, it's pretty tempting to head out to Cali and start laying some groundwork of my own.

Might be fun to be in the cannabis business again. Pretty funny... my criminal record suddenly becomes my resume'. LMAO


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2016)

Well imo if you are coming to Cali to start a cannabis biz, do it now...do not wait. All the Big Biz is behind the scenes, they are not ready yet to show their cards. But when they lay their cards on the table, you will see who the winner is.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 23, 2016)

I sold my business and retired 2 years ago.

I am in Cali and the temptation to start another business is tempting.
I would certainly enjoy my job and look forward to coming to work everyday. 

I have a 2,000 sqft shop that I use to grow for personal use.  I only use a fraction of that space...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2016)

Ill keep my job,,,you guys have fun. Besides i aint moving to get into that rat race. If these asshats ever go Legal i will grow my own personal,,,you guys can have the headaches of doing business with everybody and thier momma wanting to be in the pot business.  What they will find is it is not an easy business where you just set around smoking weed and watering plants,,,lol. Its hard *** work,,ASK NCH.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 24, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> Not to offend but I didn't recognize any national names on the exhibitor list (other than Boveda). They all still look like local Cali companies.
> 
> I was expecting to see RJ Reynolds, Green Giant, Monsanto, etc. When I see those companies as exhibitors, we'll know it's big time, then.
> 
> ...


 
No offense taken my friend...but I believe you are being quite short sighted. Just because you don't see popular National brands doesn't mean that it isn't going "big time".  Most all of the companies that were there are from out of State and all types of business. Don't look for popular brands, as they are not revealing themselves yet. 
As far as coming to Cali and starting from scratch...good luck and bring lots of money and don't sell your house back home. It's pretty sewed up here.


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2016)

I ain't going nowhere !-- One day my Texas gonna roll over !-- When they do I'll be here growing  the funky-unky !---Weed that make U high just looking at it ! --- Grow weed down here ? -- I wish them luck and laugh at them in the same breath ! -- Shoulda been in the trenches with me during prohibition learning !--


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jun 24, 2016)

Just wanna get high by the beach........


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2016)

hangin by the pool under a couple palm trees works for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2016)

Me too. I loved when i lived in Florida. When i joined this forum in 2008 i was living and growing in Florida.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------

